# Best decoy spreads for small potholes?



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

On my land i have alot of ok size potholes and i was just wondering what would be the best spread to use. Normally we set up in a j but i didnt know if there were any better ones?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll usually always just put a group to the right and a group to the left. Depending on which way the wind is blowing, I'll put more on one side than the other. I never use a particular "pattern". I just space them far enough apart on each side for a nice hole for them to come in. Just make sure the spread isn't too big where you can't cover it incase you get some that land outside or too far to one side. This approach has always worked for me


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

I like to set my decoys in either a dollar sign or an ampersand symbol. This really brings em' in close.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ocean Hunter said:


> I like to set my decoys in either a dollar sign or an ampersand symbol. This really brings em' in close.


 :lol:

That's a good one, that'd be pretty hard actually to


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Jonesy gave you some good advice....

I do that but I also will put a small group to once side.. then a larger group closer to the "hole" that I created. Because ducks are typically attracted to larger numbers. What I mean is if you have three doz decoys to use. Set the groups as 10-12 on one side....then hole....... then the others on that closer side that you are sitting.

But again all things change and that means you have to change too.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

I do the same as stated above and it usually seems to work pretty well for me. Also throw a mojo or two out there if you have them or can


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't know what you consider a small or decent sized pot hole but here is how we set up on what I would consider to be a pretty good pot hole did the some here gap some here and throw some goose decoys out to help attract the ducks more.









The pothole, it curves around the left as you can see and goes for a little while longer, probably the first year in years that this pond has had almost full amounts of water or any water at all in it


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

yea its quiet a bit smaller than that but thanks guys.


----------

